# Cigar humidor inventory application



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

So I hope this is the right section. This already got deleted once for being spamm-ish sounding and was apparently in the wrong section. 

So, I was browsing UTube earlier and came across a vid where a guy was trying to find a good app to keep track of his cigars and also his ratings. Don't know if you guys had heard of or seen this yet, but I thought it was pretty cool.

The final result he showed was an app called CigarRegister (cigarregister.com if you wanna find it). It is a pretty cool app. You can put in all your cigars with all the info like wrappers, fillers, etc. You can put in the buy date,where and how much so you can find it again and sort each cigar to the right humidor. All your cigars and wishlist are synced on their site so others can see it.

I thought this app would be great for those keeping track of aging their cigars and how many they had left. You can track all sorts of stuff with this thing. I figure it would be cool so we can each see what each person might want for a b-day gift/bomb and to see how jealous we are of each others collection lol! but yeah I'll leave it at that and let you guys chip in if ya want.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I looked at several program to log my investments.
I settled on developing an excel sheet....it works best for me.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I was gong to do an excel spreadsheet, but this thing is pretty sweet. My neighbor was even going to build an access database, but is using this instead.

Here is the vid i found for a preview of it: YouTube - Cigar Obsession Inventory Control & Tasting Notes Review


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

if only it was available on android


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

very true, but at least it is a good program for your computer. I still say we need to make a puff.com version that would also communicate with the iPhone and Android versions so you could always know what you had and could see your wishlists at the store so you know what you wanna buy!


----------



## kostasgr (Feb 9, 2008)

There is also Stogierate stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate4.htm and i bought it also but the Cigar register is far more user friendly.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

plus CigarRegister is free! that's why I like it. It still does leave some to be desired, but meh.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will have to check it out. I currently do the database thing on access and it works great. I link it to my Droid with no issues.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the site link. I am dl it now. Time to pull out the smokes and add them into it.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I use Bento.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

silly mac kids hahahah


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to the site, downloaded the program. Installed it and went to use it and it comes up an error message and "not responds".. Maybe its my old OS messing it all up.... I guess the old Spreadsheet may be my next option. I may uninstall it and reinstall it tomorrow and give it another chance; it looks like a good program though!!


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

sad its not for apple  i will just have to find my XP disks


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I went to the site, downloaded the program. Installed it and went to use it and it comes up an error message and "not responds".. Maybe its my old OS messing it all up.... I guess the old Spreadsheet may be my next option. I may uninstall it and reinstall it tomorrow and give it another chance; it looks like a good program though!!


There is an issue with windows 7 and vista. I forget, but if you look on the site, they have a fix for it. It worked right away for me on win 7 after I fixed the problem it listed.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I keep a excel spreadsheet on my laptop at home with an inventory and the date I got them/put them in the humidor. I also have some little dot stickers (generously & without knowing donated to me by my work) that I print out the date I got the cigar on and stick them on the cello. Works pretty well so far. Since I don't have a war chest like Dave or Ron I figure I can get by with that.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

I haven't had any luck getting Cigar Register to work on my Vista computer yet. I've followed their guidance, but it still hasn't worked. I'm leaning more towards an iPhone app anyway, so that I'll have the data with me when I visit a B&M. Right now I'm considering either StogieRate (iPhone version) or Mobile Stogie. If anyone has any experience with either of these, I'd love to hear what you think. I'll consider a Puff humidor tracking app once it's released, but I'm not sure when that will be.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

moznmar said:


> I haven't had any luck getting Cigar Register to work on my Vista computer yet. I've followed their guidance, but it still hasn't worked. I'm leaning more towards an iPhone app anyway, so that I'll have the data with me when I visit a B&M. Right now I'm considering either StogieRate (iPhone version) or Mobile Stogie. If anyone has any experience with either of these, I'd love to hear what you think. I'll consider a Puff humidor tracking app once it's released, but I'm not sure when that will be.


It worked on my comps with win 7 and xp. I have an Android phone, so the market is very limited for good cigar apps yet. Good luck on the iPhone app.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about Bento. I've used Delicious Library before but this is 100x more powerful.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

bloominonion said:


> It worked on my comps with win 7 and xp. I have an Android phone, so the market is very limited for good cigar apps yet. Good luck on the iPhone app.


I'll try to install Cigar Register again tomorrow, because I would like to give it a try. I think I'll also buy the StogieRate app to check it out. I don't mind supporting it, especially since I really enjoy Doc's podcasts.


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

The other night I had my wife help me inventory my humidors. 

I created an excel spread sheet that had brands, styles, wrapper, date aquired (I then added a formula to calculate the amount of time they are in the humi) and shape/size. I did this to help me narrow down what I will smoke of those days when I would normally stand looking inside scratching my head!

I am going to add another section for my ratings so I have future references.

It should work pretty good and was easy to do.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Unoriginal Username said:


> The other night I had my wife help me inventory my humidors.
> 
> I created an excel spread sheet that had brands, styles, wrapper, date aquired (I then added a formula to calculate the amount of time they are in the humi) and shape/size. I did this to help me narrow down what I will smoke of those days when I would normally stand looking inside scratching my head!
> 
> ...


That is pretty much what this app does. Apparently if it works, it's great.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

bloominonion said:


> It worked on my comps with win 7 and xp. I have an Android phone, so the market is very limited for good cigar apps yet. Good luck on the iPhone app.


I tried to install Cigar Register again to no avail. I did find a post on another forum stating that it is not compatible with 64 bit, so that would be my problem. Oh well, I guess it will be Mobile Stogie for me.


----------



## mike_in_sa (May 5, 2010)

I second the iPhone app. What would be even better is an iPhone app that would sync to your pc so you could access/update the information from both devices regardless of location.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's my thoughts on Bento. If you click on the images you can see some of the inventory.

Review: Bento for Mac | TheMacFeed

There will be another review as well for the cigar folk.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. Charlie - that is damn impressive. Would you mind sending me your template?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

StephenW said:


> Wow. Charlie - that is damn impressive. Would you mind sending me your template?


Yes. Let me figure out how to export it and clean up some of the errors.

Edit: If anyone wants it. I have it in (Bento, Numbers and Excel) The latter two formats aren't probably worth it IMHO as the beauty of it is largely Bento.

Just e-mail me at charlie(at)themacfeed(d0t)com and tell me which format you want.

If anyone has any suggestions. i thought of adding filler and binder categories, but decided that was too much.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I need to check some programs out way to many singles trying to figure what I have is a bear


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

That takes all the fun out of looking through your collection and finding those treasures that you forgot you had. It's like Christmas morning all over again!!! 

I used to put colored stickers on my cigars to denote the year they were purchased. Now I just stash new sticks in the bottom boxes of my cooler. When the desktop gets low, I pull some more from the top boxes of my cooler. Almost everything I smoke has a couple years of rest now.

Besides, if my buddies knew my inventory they'd start looting all my good sticks.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

When I start barcoding and using an actual barcode machine, I'll know I've gone too far. I enough sticks to still make going in the humidor like Christmas morning.


----------



## vacano (Oct 26, 2008)

w0w just installed Bento, can I get the template will do me great job! I had my cigars listed on my iPhone but I messed it up so I guess I have now an useless iPhone.

Why don't you upload templates somewhere and post the link ?
Thanks.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I can only imagine that inventorying all my cigars would inadvertently tell me how much I spend on them, and how many dollars worth I've given away... Those numbers couldn't possibly be good for my marriage, so I'm gonna have to pass on that. :mod::der:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

vacano said:


> w0w just installed Bento, can I get the template will do me great job! I had my cigars listed on my iPhone but I messed it up so I guess I have now an useless iPhone.
> 
> Why don't you upload templates somewhere and post the link ?
> Thanks.


Just send me an-email, it's listed above.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Yes. Let me figure out how to export it and clean up some of the errors.
> 
> Edit: If anyone wants it. I have it in (Bento, Numbers and Excel) The latter two formats aren't probably worth it IMHO as the beauty of it is largely Bento.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for sending me this template over the weekend. It's great, but it is a little unnerving to see the costs tallied up. I've only just started (3 or 4 months now)buying more sticks at a time than I'm going to smoke, and I'm already at 3 humis and a 4th on the way. Now I've got a couple of weeks left to shell out for Bento as well.

But this is exactly what I was looking for, and syncing with my phone will be awesome too.


----------

